# Need a good sauce for burnt ends



## scvinegarpepper (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still learning how to do brisket. But I haven't done a full packer yet and tried burnt ends. But I'm dying to. I was hoping someone could give me some good ideas for a sauce. I know a lot of people just dust heavily with rub. But I kind of want to try some with just rub and some with rub and sauce. I want something a little sweet, but not too thick to it doesn't overpower it. Thanks in advance! College football is finally back! Time to get the cookers firing. Nothing better than SEC football and smoking.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you have a BBQ sauce you are proud of?  Burn't ends are great with a thick, sweet bath of good BBQ Sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2011)

Al x2


----------



## rivet (Sep 23, 2011)

SC, I would agree with alblancher. Nothing beats burnt ends smothered in a nice thick favourite sauce.

With that said, I'll add that a smoked brisket point nekkid is better for burnt ends than one that was heavily rubbed. Just an opinion, and I lean towards just cbp and some salt on my brisket .....didn't used to be that way, but we evolve.

As far as sauce, my favourite is Curley's out of Hutchinson, Kansas, but there are good ones all over. Find one you like and stick with it. Toss the burnt ends in a bowl to cover well, and then drain the excess sauce from them. I promise this wiil give you a better burnt end, and again, I didn't used to do this.

Burnt ends are a treat, and the meat flavor should come through instead of being drowned out by rubs and sauces. Plus, I still stick with cheap white bread slices for the ultimate sammy, with Funyons on the side!


----------



## porked (Sep 23, 2011)

Like you I am relatively new to making burnt ends. Last time I did them I hit 'em with a little rub, and then some Sweet Baby Ray's Honey BBQ sauce. Smoked those for another 90 minutes and pulled them. I was impressed. Good luck! Liked Rivet's remarks as well, we just keep getting better as we go.


----------



## eman (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet baby ray's is as good as it gets for ends w/ a store bought sauce., usually after i cube the point and back in  a foil pan w/ rub and sauce i go at least 2 hrs if not 3 hours w/ no smoke.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Try this:

64oz. of cheap catsup

1-cup melted Butter(real)

2-cups Packed Br. Sugar

1/4-cup Worchestershire Sauce

1/4-cup Lemon juice

1/4- cup liquid smoke or (juices of you cookpjust won't last as long)

Liquify and mix all ingredients except Catsup,when well mixed and all Butter and Suagr are melted,add catsup and take off stove and mix well(with a whip if you have one).Made this way it last up to ... well I don't know, I can't keep the In-laws supplied.My kid even comes and steals mine everytime I make some.

Laugh at the Liquid Smoke, but try it 1 time,like my old man said,then if you don't like it,I'll kick(oops),you don't have to have anymore


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 24, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Try this:
> 
> 64oz. of cheap catsup
> 
> ...


Thank you OldSchool, gonna try this out tomorrow on some country ribs...James


----------

